# Živel



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem, potřebovala bych vědět, jestli to slovo má nějaký pejorativní význam, ve smyslu podezřelý člověk... od kontextu se mi takhle zdá...

- To červené světélko, co bliká, když se mu něco nelibí, nereaguje tak citlivě nejen na telefonáty z videotelefonů, ale i na všechna čisla, jež má uložená v paměti a která jsou těch, kteří již nějakou dobu telefon nezaplatili anebo jsou to telefony opuštěných domů a bytů, kde je důvodně podezření kriminality, ale muži od policie ještě nestihli takové místo osobně navštívit, mají totiž také jiné věci na práci, o těch mám ale zakázáno podrobněji hovořit, a tak mužům od policie telefonní ústředny slouží jako pomocná zařízení. Telefonní hovor z čísla, odkud volá živel, je automaticky natáčen a zaznamenáván ve zvýšené zvukové kvalitě, aby i hlasové změny způsobené chronickou rýmou nebo momentální nevyspalostí byly slyšet tak dobře, jak kdyby je živel šeptal přímo do ouška policejnímu vyšetřovateli. 

Diky moc


----------



## Hrdlodus

Slovo _živel_ se využívá ve spojení _kriminální živel_. Což značí zločince. To bude, pravděpodobně, význam, o který se jedná v úryvku. Použití bez slova _kriminální_ není obvyklé, pokud toto sousloví nebylo zmíněno dříve.

Jiné významy slova _živel_
- přírodní živel (oheň, voda, vzduch, země)
- živelný člověk = člověk čilý, plný energie, akční, v pohybu, plný nápadů...


----------



## parolearruffate

Diky moc...


----------



## morior_invictus

Ahoj parole,

*živel* = skupina lidí obvykle v negativním hodnocení (nezkrotné, podezřelé nebo podvratné skupiny) např. _kriminální živel, __asociální živel_

Někdy se může i samotný člověk patřící k takové skupině označit pojmem „_živel_“, čili pojem _živel_ se v tvém případě může klidně vztahovat na člověka, který není kriminálník ale pouze podezřelý.


----------

